# Groove and glue or biscuits?



## DamoF (20 Oct 2021)

Hi guys, I'm currently planning a large storage unit for a customer. It'll be made with 18mm birch plywood and will be simply made with upright pieces with a top and bottom with shelves inside. I'll add doors too but my question is about joining the plywood together. I can't decide what would be best between routing a groove on the face of the boards for the end grain of the ply shelves etc to seat into or whether to join it all up with biscuits. 

I've attached a very rough drawing, the joins would be where the uprights marked with an (A) attach to the top and bottom, and also I will add shelves inside these uprights. 

Thanks in advance for any help given. 

Damo


----------



## deema (20 Oct 2021)

I’d use biscuits. I’d also adjust the end panel (430) so that the it joints into the top and bottom. Ie make it linger and the top and bottom shorter. It’s a stronger joint for the forces on the bottom shelf.


----------



## DamoF (20 Oct 2021)

deema said:


> I’d use biscuits. I’d also adjust the end panel (430) so that the it joints into the top and bottom. Ie make it linger and the top and bottom shorter. It’s a stronger joint for the forces on the bottom shelf.



Thanks, I should also add that this is just half of it, the left half. The right half will be its mirror image and there will be a hanging rail in the middle space. It wouldn't get in the room otherwise and will get screwed together on site and a couple of wide birch ply braces spanning the gap at the back to stiffen it all up.


----------



## Jones (20 Oct 2021)

A groove or biscuits will help with alignment and a bit with strength. I would also screw through from top and use pocket screws in base. The sides should go to the floor with the bases in between which will allow for uneven floor. A piece screwed and glued in the top will hold it square and provide a fixing back to the wall at the top so it won't topple.


----------

